
IBM Announces Major Blockchain Solution to Speed Global Payments - js7745
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ibm-announces-major-blockchain-solution-040100816.html
======
js7745
And people thought 30-40% for internet stocks during their prime was crazy
[https://bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-
XLM](https://bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-XLM)

